# I mistakenly thought news of my old friends and neighborhood(s) were to be found here



## Dante

sorry
..........................


----------



## Mr. H.

I always figgerd you for a shady character.


----------



## evenflow1969

Dante said:


> sorry
> ..........................


Ya, me too was hopin to reconnect with Carmine the enforcer and Johny Big Head. You have not seen them have ya? If ya do tell them Country Bunken Brit is lookin for them.


----------

